# trailer security



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't know whether to post this on the Trail Riding subforum or this one . . . but I guess it is an issue everywhere. 

I am wondering whether people lock or in other ways try to ensure that their trailer is going to be there when they come back. And if they do, what they recommend.

I often park in public trailhead parking lots and leave my truck and trailer for a half day ride or longer. It would be simple to unhitch my trailer -- it is light enough for a couple or three burly guys to roll -- and hitch it to their truck and disappear with it. I don't have any security gear. 

I have heard that some people paint, or put stickers on their trailers to make them more individual and hence less likely to be stolen. And there are various devices, but I know little about them. Any advice?

I don't worry about my truck, nobody would want it.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

They make cheap but effective locks that go through the pinhole of the hitch.
Of course nothing will stop a determined person with a bolt cutter but most thieves look for an easy target & a lock could be enough to turn them away.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Does the hitch lock have a hole that would hold a padlock? We usually put a pin in to hold it down in place to keep it on the ball but when we go up to the city we put a padlock on it. They could cut it easily if they wanted but the hope is if they are looking to steal a trailer they will see that and move on to an easier one.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Never had my trailer hitch messed with it know anyone that's had a horse trailer stolen so that's just not been a concern of mine. I do lock up the tack room and also the swing gate in back. Don't forget your horses can be messed with and/or stolen when you stop for a bite to eat it use the rest room when your trailer is out of site. 

The biggest issue we have at trail heads is vehicles getting broke into. Thieves know they'll be parked for a long time and hide in the bushes watching and waiting. Matter of fact I lock all valuables up in the trailer tack as most thieves don't have the tools on hand to bust into that.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

On a day ride I am careful to not leave anything worth stealing in my truck or my trailer tack room. I can't lock my ramp gate but the tackroom locks, I always lock my truck and tackroom. I don't think my hitch has a pin. I'll have to look.

Friend of a friend had all her saddles stolen out of her trailer at a gas station while she was in the bathroom. Didn't find out until she got home. Moral of the story keep your tackroom locked! That's the worst story I've heard close at hand.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

It’s easy enough to install a lock on a trailer if there is none, and as the person with the stolen saddles found out, people are opportunists, so don’t give them the opportunity. You could take it to a shop that services trailers and ask them to bolt a lock onto the tack room door on a trailer- you need to make sure that it’s something someone can’t break off by hitting it or lifting it. 

I agree that the key is not keeping valuables in vehicles if you can possibly avoid it when you’re riding. If it’s not essential to your ride, leave it at home. You can get all sorts of pouches and other products to put keys, wallet, and phone in while you’re riding. Saddles and tack are obviously a different story, so I would say if you’re not using it on your horse, don’t bring it. 

One big thing you can do is bluff like crazy – I like to put something with a small, blinking, red LED light (you can buy magnetic ones meant for store displays for pennies online) on the dashboard of the truck. It makes it look like there is an alarm activated. You could also install a very simple alarm for the door of your trailer – basically something like a pool alarm, where opening the door breaks the contact between two points. You can even create or have a decal made that says “ALARM WILL SOUND”. Big, block letters, easy to read. If someone does try to open it, it may alert passerby that something is wrong. It also may surprise someone enough that they will bolt. 

I used to work on the team that controlled stuff like RFID devices for my company, so there’s all kinds of fun things you can buy that keep potential thieves at bay.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Many public trailheads are patrolled by law enforcement, or park rangers although you not see them as you are out riding...
Where I go to ride at there are many trailers, many worth more money, and usually people coming and going often, not a solitary place of no activity.
My trailer, there are nicer out there thieves would want....:icon_rolleyes: 
Easier places and ways to get one too than to have to do so much work disconnecting, moving it and reconnecting it to another truck to take it away...

Although there are many types of hitch assemblies all must have the ability of the hitch gripping and locking onto the ball...
With either a slip collar or a trigger latch, I know of none that no hole is drilled to place a pin through to stop a disconnect happening when going down the road. 
_{I looked at many Brenderup trailer hitch pictures and all show a ability of securing of that trailer to truck when traveling down the road. Dropping a simple slip pin in. Would be a really good thing for you to do if you are not already!!}_
That "hole" is the perfect spot to slide a locking bolt to secure trailer to tow vehicle. There are many on the market to purchase.
It won't stop the determined thief but will slow them down for a extra minute.
Don't forget though to lock your slide bar into the hitch receiver or they pull that pin and walk away with it anyhow.

Honestly, I think you have less chance of someone stealing your trailer off your truck at a trail-head than from it sitting parked at your barn with a vehicle not blocking the easy hookup and removal...
It's going to take one heck of a back to disconnect, push off, lift, turn and re-hook a trailer, even your light Brenderup Avna.
I believe you can put padlocks on your ramp closure mechanism and front/side/tack storage doors to keep what is inside inside and not find legs.
Several padlocks all keyed alike make it easy to secure!

_There *is* only so much you can do honestly. _
That is why trailers are insured with their own policy or covered under your vehicle policy. 
A good reason your insurance agent needs to write a "rider" to your car policy to cover you just in case you have a incident....something many not clue their agent in about is trailering horses for fear of increased rates..:icon_rolleyes:
Your agent knowing though keeps you better covered if there is a incident of any type. :wink:

I also think with your trailer being the brand it is and not a common look or manufacturer that someone stealing yours is unlikely.
It sticks out like a sore thumb because it is what it is...so dumping it for quick cash is not likely.
It is a unknown and that makes it not a quick turnover for easy $$ or claims of "homemade" possible..
Being it is a composite material makes it worth nothing for scrap metal value...

I truly don't think you have much to be so worried about...
Enjoy your trail ride...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> Many public trailheads are patrolled by law enforcement, or park rangers although you not see them as you are out riding...
> 
> *not at our underfunded parks there aren't. A few are just roadside pull offs with no security whatsoever*
> Where I go to ride at there are many trailers, many worth more money, and usually people coming and going often, not a solitary place of no activity.
> ...


Thanks, I feel relieved already!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Kind of a random thought, and it may or may not deter thieves. But I am a member of US Rider. As part of my membership, they will offer a $5,000 reward to anyone that helps recover my trailer in the event it is stolen. They provide a sticker that says that, which I put on my trailer. I suppose it's kinda like having an ADT sign in your front yard for your house. It's not going to stop anyone from stealing anything, but maybe seeing it might make them choose someone else's trailer. 

I also agree to see if you can put some sort of lock on the tongue, if possible. Again, doesn't mean they can't bust it but it might deter them because it's "work" to get it off. 

I too keep my tack/dressing room locked 24/7 on my trailer. It's also a gooseneck and I keep the crack jam arm (whatever you call it) INSIDE the locked dressing room so it's not available to jack it up or down. Granted, if the thieves have a jack of their own, they won't need it. But again, I just try to do things that will deter a theft or at least make it not easy.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The army taught me there are two people equally involved in most thefts, the person who stole, and the person who left it unlocked.

Secure your belongings as best you can so as not to tempt an otherwise honest person.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I lock my tack room, but have left our trailer and truck for a week at a time, while we were packed in somewhere, and never had a problem, except once, someone syhoned our fuel!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Smilie said:


> I lock my tack room, but have left our trailer and truck for a week at a time, while we were packed in somewhere, and never had a problem, except once, someone syhoned our fuel!


You're Canadian, doesn't count. One time my car broke down in Canada and a passerby helped me push it to his nearby house, diagnosed and repaired it, and sent me on my way. You have a weird country.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

In our area its not something really worry about. We dont leave anything of value in the trailer. My chainsaw I'll put in the pickup.

Our equipment isn't new or fancy so I am sure that helps.

We will leave our vehicles up to a month at a time no issues.


----------

